# 2.7T comparion.



## caothangbui (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi everyone







, i was just wondering if anyone can tell me which year 2.7T V6 bi-turbo engine is better, the 2000, 2001 or 2002? Could you please tell me the reason as well? 
I will be making alot of modifications for major power increase.
If anyone can let me know i would really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## tedg04 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T comparion. (caothangbui)*

This is just what I've read and re-read, but there's a oil-cooling difference from the 00-01 to the 01.5-02. The 01.5's started production some time late in 00. They also changed badging and a few other things.


----------



## caothangbui (Dec 2, 2007)

So which one is better? Do you know?


----------



## caothangbui (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T comparion. (ted_garlock)*

so which one is better? Do you know?


----------



## tedg04 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T comparion. (caothangbui)*

The later models are supposed to have bigger oil lines to the turbo's, giving better cooling and turbo longevity.


----------



## team soy (Dec 5, 2007)

better oil lines..not bigger...


----------



## tedg04 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (team soy)*

I stand corrected.
Is it something swap-able?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (ted_garlock)*

Not something you care for if you're going for major power increase anyways...


----------

